# E Balagursamy - java ebook help!!



## 047 (Mar 11, 2008)

can anyone plz tell me from where i can get E Balagursamy - java ebook.
thanx


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2008)

wrong section dude


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

lol...i only heard abt ANSI C book by E Balaguru


----------



## coolsunny (Mar 11, 2008)

i think u dont get any ebook of it as it is written by indian writer


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 12, 2008)

coolsunny - Your point makes no sense. Ebook availability depend on the publisher and not the author.


----------



## uzair (Mar 12, 2008)

Indian authors are hard to find...
Try esnips.com


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi,

*Pirated link removed*

you will get all kind a IT books here...

but i tell you, for starting java, you must get 'Head first Java' with you.. buy it.. its very cool...

And ask if you need some more ok?

 Paarth.


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

+1 for *Head First JAVA*


----------

